# Painful red bump on areola



## EllisH (May 29, 2010)

I have been breastfeeding for 4+ weeks now and since a few days I have a red bump, partially raised, on my areola. It hurts quite badly and makes me not want to bf on that side. Anyone any suggestions on what it can be and how to get rid of it? Do I need to see my doctor? Thanks!


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, mama, that sounds painful.

Is it like a blister?

I would probably see a dr. incase it's something that's infected, or if it's something that might eventually lead to mastitis. That's just my 2 cents.

good luck

~maddymama


----------



## CheriK (Mar 18, 2003)

Where on the areola? You have Montgomery glands around the areola (photo from wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Areolar_glands_). They are sebaceous glands and can become blocked, like a pimple. Warm compressing and keeping clean will help; your doctor might use a sterile needle to lance it. Your milk will also help it to heal; you can express a few drops onto the area after feeding. If baby's mouth is rubbing it, it will continue to irritate it and take longer to heal. It might help to latch on so the corner of baby's mouth is over the affected area (less suction and pressure than baby's lips). Some lanolin applied before nursing will also help protect it.


----------



## EllisH (May 29, 2010)

Thank you, both! I just called my doctor, who told me it would probably go away on its own. He advised a nipple shield to avoid further irritation, but I like the suggestion better to latch my son in such a way that the corner of his mouth is over it. I will also try the warm compresses (before feeding).


----------

